# Update from the Front (Conversions and Adventure 5)



## Rugult (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I'm Thurston, the Zeitgeist Pathfinder conversion monkey, and writer for the upcoming 5th Zeitgeist Adventure!

I wanted to make a quick post on the boards to give everyone an update on where the project is at.

*For Adventure 4's Conversion* - RangerWickett sent me the finalized copy of Adventure 4 a short while ago.  I'm hoping to have the conversions complete for next week.  This should line-up with the finalization of layout, and you should hopefully see Adventure 4 come out in Pathfinder with about the same delay as the other adventures.

*Adventure 5* - The major writing is underway on this with the outline/summary already in the bag.  The initial text should be ready for about mid-late June.  Ryan will be converting the Adventure to 4e along with editing my work, so that should speed up the release.  As of right now we're on track for releasing Adventure 5, though I am taking a quick break to get Adventure 4 ready for everyone.

Barring usual EN Publishing luck, I *think *Adventure 5 should be out by early July at the latest (mainly to give Ryan time to edit and convert the sucker, along with layout).

I have a lot of GenCon beer riding on getting you an on-time adventure, thus I wanted to get this quick update to everyone.  I ran War of the Burning Sky as the adventures were being released, so I understand exactly how some of you feel!  

More updates as I have them... now back to working on Adventure 4 (which is AWESOME btw).


----------



## Drabix (Jun 20, 2012)

Any update for Pathfinder Adventure 4 timing?


----------



## mort655 (Jun 20, 2012)

Rugult said:


> Barring usual EN Publishing luck, I *think *Adventure 5 should be out by early July at the latest (mainly to give Ryan time to edit and convert the sucker, along with layout).
> 
> I have a lot of GenCon beer riding on getting you an on-time adventure, thus I wanted to get this quick update to everyone.  I ran War of the Burning Sky as the adventures were being released, so I understand exactly how some of you feel!
> (which is AWESOME btw).




Early July? That's like the best news I've heard all day. 

Is there a way that I can proxy buy you a beer at Gen-con? I won't be there in the flesh, but I'd totally donate to the Adventure 5 Alcoholic Motivation Fund.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry. There's no way in the world adventure 5 will be released in July. We'll have the text done by then, but art and maps won't be ready until mid-August, because our freelancers are currently working on other projects, including Admiral o' the High Seas. Also, Klaus (who does the portraits) has WotC work.


----------



## gideonpepys (Jun 20, 2012)

Will it at least release in August?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 20, 2012)

Drabix said:


> Any update for Pathfinder Adventure 4 timing?




Imminent.


----------

